# Need a bonefish guide! Nassau, Bahamas



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for a bonefish guide.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

"Bonefish Simon" Bain


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

242-456-2105
[email protected]

These used to be Simons contact info. Not sure if they still are working or not.

http://fishinthebahamas.com/capt-phil.php


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Since the folks over at Eva's Bonefish Lodge were so wonderful to us I would be remiss if I didn't recommend them and the wonderful flight over to Andros will get you all fired up. Ask for the west shore trip this is where you'll find the big girls unless your a numbers guy.

http://evasbonefishinglodge.com/


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

X2 on bonefish Simon. His name is Simon Bain.

Last phone numbers I have are 242-395-3757 and 242-456-2105.

We caught some nice bones.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

he has a facebook page. I think this was posted elsewhere and I put it on that thread


----------

